# Plastisol transfer on nylon jacket???



## NEWSTARRPRESSER (Oct 6, 2010)

is this possible?? What is the best way of going about printing on these jackets??


----------



## NEWSTARRPRESSER (Oct 6, 2010)

Nevermind. I found the answer. lol


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

Which was? Kindly share your new knowledge for those who search for similar information and then come up short...


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There are plastisol transfers that can be made for nylon using special ink.


----------



## PismoPam (Jun 16, 2009)

And we use Cad Cut solutions opaque or clear transfers from Wellington House.
305 degrees for 5 seconds twice.
Very cost effective in small doses.


----------

